# What kind of Waders



## Rufko (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm new to river fishing and would like to purchase some waders . Looking for some input on what kind and material to purchase.Any advice would be appreciated. I live in northeast Ohio.Thanks Rudy


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

It all depends on what where and when, during the spring and fall months, breathables are he best and especially if you are gonna do a lot of hiking. As for winter. You are gonna be much warmer in 5 mm neopreme with at least 1000 grams of thinsulae in the boots, especially if you are gonna melt in the water at a location for a long period of time. The draw back with these are they will be tough to hike in all day and when the weather gets warmer you will sweat a lot.

T*BUG


----------



## Thrash44047 (Oct 10, 2008)

Don't do what I did and think that well if I don't like it I don't want to be out $50-90 so i bought one of those cheap sets from Wally World that cost like $10. Well you get what you pay for, and apparently I paid for a waider full of 40° water from erie last fall. I was bad and COLD so don't but those. 

No laughing please. I feel dumb enough.


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

ask yourself these questions. do you sweat alot/easily , do you get cold quickly , does the cold bother you , do you wear glasses ? My neoprene waders keep me nice & warm . If I hike in them , so warm my glasses fog up & I sweat from the chest down.I have to take clothes off to cool back down and the glasses keep fogging up til I'm cooler.My old waders are a pair of Red Ball waders . No insulation except a little in the boots.My legs get cold some , but my feet more .I perfer the RB waders.If these had larger size boots I'd wear them all the time.They must be 20 yrs old & my feet got longer since I bought them.Go with regular waders . They are baggy so you can wear warm clothes under them & double up on the socks,a pair of merino wool .Or sweat a bunch if you hike any where with the neoprene,but you'll be toasty warm.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I don't have the depth of wading experience as some others here, but I just got a pair of cabellas light weight waders (insulated boot foot) for ~$65 and am prety happy. My previous pair was canvas over rubber and they served me well for several years. I figure I can layer up cloths if I think I'll be real cold.

I worked in the water for two days last week (sampling stream bed sediments) and realy liked the fit and flexability of the light weight wadders. I worked in them for two days in a row. On the first day I layered with long jons and jeans and was quite comfy. On the seccond day I just wore jeans and got a bit cool at times. Not cold, but quite cool when wading waist deep. Feet never got cold either day. 

If I have a complaint it's that the boots are a little too light weight. At the end of day two I was in a rocky area of the stream and I could feel it on my feet, but then again, I was digging in the stream bed all day too. I have a pair of stiff insoles on my shopping list now. Does anyone know where to get a set of inexpensive safety insoles? I'm looking for the ones with a thin stainless plate designed to go in rubber muck boots. I know some of the concrete guys wear them to ease the stress of working on wire mesh and rebar.


----------



## fish chris (Feb 15, 2009)

Im not sure if you are a chill baby or not ,i have a pair of 5 mm neo. and all i wear is a pair of gym shorts ,i fish all winter long in what ever weather their is,. to stay warmer you might want to consider a good wadeing jacket,one that is wind poof,and waterpoof,. hope this helps,.GOOD LUCK AND ALWAY BE SAFE


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Breathable waders are an all around good choice. You can use them in the winter and just wear layers underneath.

I have 2 pair of insulated neopreme waders, and a breathable pair. I wear the breathables year round now.

Hodgeman waders are a good start, and are an entry level wader. 

I would suggest a stocking foot, as you can then choose a boot that suits your river wading needs.

-KSU


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

I wear neoprene if I plan on staying put somewhere and not too much hiking, if you are going to move a lot, then breathables are good, just have to wear the layers underneath them to keep warm and double the socks, a nice thick pair of wool socks with wicking socks worn under them. Also what's really nice, just purchased before the winter is a pair of micro fleece wading pants, they are made by Reddington and if you search the internet you can get them for about 40 bucks, they were awesome. Stocking foot also, liked mentioned before, you have a choice on what kind of wading boot.
Good luck!!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I have never owned or needed neoprenes. Good breathable waders work all year & in cold weather, wear fleece pants & shirt underneath...fleece is warm, light, & insulates even when wet. For the feet in cold weather, wear a thick pair of wool socks with thin "wicking socks" under the wool socks. They prevent the normal itching & wick perspiration from your feet. I also wear the wicking socks in summer.
BTW...If you are near Ravenna, stop & see Frank & the guys at TMF Sport Shop. They have the best price I have seen on fleece. It is just a dandy fly fishing shop, PERIOD!
Mike


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

I agree - breathable waders and add layers to your liking.

Go flashes! Class of '94


----------



## Stickman (Dec 5, 2008)

All good advice here and by the way no matter how much you spend your waders will leak unless you only walk through the parking lot to fish that one hole you love.

Buy boots that are one or two sizes too big so you can add socks and/or foot warmers- that is where the you need the heat. 

Neo's are warm but breathables allow the layering and flexibilty to move on when the crowd moves in as they watch you catch fish


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

stockingfoot breathables with a wading shoe are the best waders I have owned. in the winter I wear neoprenes or just some under armour and longjohns under my breathables with thick tall wool socks. in the summer I wear some shorts and tube socks under um and sometimes I have to look down to see if I forgot to put my clothes on cause they are so light!! lol. i got cheaper hodgemens and they lasted me over a year. had to repair a few leaks with the repair stuff the last few weeks but once it gets warmer it don't matter if ya got a damp foot. might even be condensation most of the time.


----------



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

That is all great info guys - thanks for that. I have a pair of neoprene waders and I tore a little hole in the boot - just on the outer layer. Water does not really get into the boot, but water does get into the foam insualtion layer and I have to dry them out pretty good. There was a mention of a repair that can be made on the waders? Is that something you can pick up at the tackle shop, or something that is more of a home remedy?


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

FA 69- I also have a pair of Hodgeman waders. Have had them for 2 yrs and this month I was wading in a river and it felt like water was rushing in the stocking foot portion. I have looked for a tear or puncture but found nothing. My guess is the seams are failing? Does Hodgeman offer any kind of replacement warranty? I would hate to toss em cause they have served me well for two years. I can find my receipt either..... It is almost time to make a move cause the fish won't wait for me to get my equipment in order. Please advise....


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

LOL u could get the long industrial garbage bags and duct tape around your legs to keep the water out :Banane09::Banane09:


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

WhoolyBugger,
It sounds like the seam between the booty and the wader is failing, (quite common, and usually easily enough fixed). AquaSeal is the best product that I have used for reglueing seams or patching small punctures. Apply the AquaSeal along the seam both inside and outside the wader and allow plenty of time to dry. 

I'm not sure of Hodgeman's service policy, but without a receipt and considering you've used them for some time now I don't think that they will be able to do anything for you. Still would be worth a shot contacting Hodgeman. Many of the high end wader companies will repare/replace waders with leaking seams.


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

alighthouse said:


> LOL u could get the long industrial garbage bags and duct tape around your legs to keep the water out :Banane09::Banane09:


LOL...... I can even manufacture my own waders using said material. For the boots I will strap two 5 gal buckets on my feet...


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Jojo- where can I pick up a tube of aqua seal?


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I think you should buy a pair of the new Helix waders sold by LL Bean. These are supposed to be really great waders. The only problem is they cost $400.00 , and $429.00 if you buy the tall model.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

You can find where your waders leak by blowing them up with a compressor and twisting/tieing the body part around the hose to keep them inflated. Just need to have them stretched out from the pressure-don't over-due it. Have a spray bottle of water with some dish detergent in it handy. Spray the general area where you 'think" they're leaking. If there's a leak, soapy bubbles will form. Mark that spot with a crayon or chalk stick and apply your sealant when they're dry. Haven't had any luck with manuf. "adjusting" for leaks though W-mart will exchange them if you have your receipt and less than a year has passed.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

You can also test them for leaks by having any politician speak into them. A politician can put out more hot air than any compressor ever built !


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I wouldn't want anyone(exen a politician!) putting their head in my waders......assfixiation!


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

WhoolyBugger said:


> Jojo- where can I pick up a tube of aqua seal?


I would think you should be able to find it at just about any reputable outfitter that sells waders. Is the C' Falls Chagrin Falls? Chagrin River Outfitters is in Chagrin Falls and would most likely have it http://www.chagrinriveroutfitters.com/. If you can't find it anywhere locally then I'm sure you could order it from Cabela's. In the past I have also used 'Goop' products with some success. The only thing about the 'Goop' is that it is less of a permanent fix as it tends to peel away over time, and you must keep reapplying whereas Aqua Seal will usually get the job done with one application.

John


----------



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

Chagrin River Outfitters has Aqua Seal. I bought a tube Saturday for about $8. Only one left now.


----------

